# potato masher



## pietsy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,
I need some advice. I have a physical problem I no longer have the strength to use the conventional potato masher. Is there such a thing as a automatic potato masher. I thought of a food mill but I don't know if this would work. Can you help me? :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I first thought of a potato ricer, but that probably takes more strength than a conventional masher. A food mill might do it, but I suggest a pastry blender with flat wires rather than the round ones that will cut through the potatoes a bit. It will give you less resistance than a masher. 

If you want, you could also cut the spuds up into smaller pieces before you start mashing.

Let us know how it works! :bounce: 

Mezzaluna


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Kitchenaid or similiar mixer with a paddle should accomplish the task.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I agree with the KitchenAid Mixer w/Paddle attachement. No manual labor required.


----------

